# Forensic Engineering



## EdinNO (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone do this or know anyone who does?

There is a huge firm in our area that does nothing but this. I am going to work for a smaller firm that does mostly commercial building HVAC (mechanical) design. But, I would like to get into forensics and would like to possibly see if the firm is interested in entering that arena down the road.

Forensics can be fire investigations, equipment failure investigations, auto accident investigations, you name it... Of course I have done some equipment failure investigations in my time, but usually working for a manufacturer or mechanical contractor at the time. This could be a start I suppose.

THe big forensic engineernig firms do work for lawyers, insurance commpanies, government entities, etc....

Ed


----------



## Brimstone (Jun 20, 2006)

Before I switched jobs, the structural firm I worked for did structural forensic jobs mainly for insurance companies. It was enjoyable work and you'd be suprised what people try to sneek through an insurance claim.

I didn't look at it personally, but my boss looked at a case of a woman who claimed the wind from hurricane Katrina blew the paint off her house, although there was no structural damage. :lol:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 20, 2006)

Crazy!

If the wind blew the paint off, it was already flaking. They should have paid her out with depreciated damages saying that she had about 2 weeks of life left in the paint and that 50% of it was alredy missing.

That amounts to a $100 claim, ma'am!

Ed


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 20, 2006)

Ed - if you are interested in leaving NO, a buddy of mine interviewed at this place in St. Louis:::

I interviewed with SEA and almost got a job with them. It's a really good gig...high paying, always different...really had my hopes up for it....

go to this web site:

http://www.sealimited.com/location.aspx?location=10

Anyway, if he wants to come to columbia maybe he can throw a resume in here at Allstate....we have a forensic department and maybe they could use someone...Its a shot in the dark....

::: We live in Columbia, Missouri.

FYI.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 20, 2006)

Went to their website, actually looks like they have other offices / locations, in Florida,, TX, and others. FYI.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 20, 2006)

tdthomas,

Thanks for the info. I can't leave NO. In fact, I just returned after a 5 year hiatus in Houston. We came back to be near family once we started having babies. Now my wife has started publishing a magazine here and it looks like she's gonna leave me in the dust income-wise. I hope she never leaves me! 

I would like to learn more about forensics and possibly look into seeing if my new company might want to get into this line of work. It could be an easy thing for them to pick up since we could start off doing HVAC and other mechanical system failure analysis.

I suppose I could jump into a company who already does this such as Rimkus, who has a local office and is hiring. But I want to follow through with my commitment to this firm I am going to wiork for.

Ed


----------

